

YouTube: How Evernote user saved company w/$500k at last possible second  - jasonmcalacanis
http://jc.is/fJO43I
Great story.
======
lancewiggs
This is exactly what Angel investors should be doing. It's a relatively small
amount of money, delivered with extreme speed and a willingness to take a
punt. Angels may want to step up the the VC plate, but the risk is that the
documents and deals are get thicker and slower. Isn't it better to give
smaller amounts and more often?

------
noelchurchill
I love stories like this. There are times when it seems there is no hope and
the world is against you, but if you continue to push forward in the face of
that adversity you just might find the help you need from an entirely
unexpected source.

Is that the opposite of a "black swan" event? Maybe call it the golden swan
haha.

------
markjeffrey
Man I know this feeling ... would have loved to have had an angel fly in last
second on my second company. :) On the other hand, that was when I wrote my
first novel which probably would not have happened otherwise, so ... :)

------
corin_
What's the logic of putting 'YouTube: ' in the title yet using a URL shortener
for the link?

~~~
AndrewWarner
That's the title of the page.

Jason probably used the HN bookmarklet

~~~
corin_
I don't think so, as YouTube URLs use ' - ' rather than ': '.

Either way, I think having YouTube in the HN title is a good idea, however all
submissions ought to have the actual URL, not going through a shortener.

------
AWOL
What crazy luck! Would have sucked to not have Evernote around!

~~~
vannevar
But you wouldn't know it sucked. There are lots of great companies that aren't
around because they lacked the stroke of luck that saved Evernote. And we
don't miss them precisely because they never were.

